# HELP! Intake Manifold bolt stripped!



## GTInoise (Aug 26, 2009)

Ive posted this around, trying to get some tips.

I have an 83 GTI which is being converted to single Holley 2bbl carburetor from CIS.
I cant move any further till I can get this pesty intake manifold allen bolt out. Its the only one left, ive tried and tried and it just keeps stripping. Ive used spline drives and all, even bashed a 3/4 allen key in there real good and it still stripped. My next option is drilling it out but I cant fit a full size drill in there and I dont own a smaller die grinder.

Does anyone have any methods to getting these little buggers off? I know its a common problem.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

GTInoise said:


> . . . even bashed a 3/4 allen key in there real good and it still tripped.


3/4 Allen key?  What bolt are you trying to remove that an Allen key that large could be pounded into?


----------



## GTIspirit (Dec 13, 2002)

I'm not real clear which bolt you mean. This is the last bolt holding the manifold to the head? So the bolt is stuck in the head? Or it's stuck in the manifold? If the bolt was stuck in the manifold then I'd suggest the heat and melted wax trick. Worked for me on my exhaust manifold outlet bolts. Heated the cast iron manifold up hot enough to melt some wax into there. Combination of heat and wax works better than Kroil, PB Blaster or other penetrating oils. Just don't heat the manifold too hot because the wax will flash combust in your face. 

Maybe you could try some heat on the bolt with one of those small butane torches since you're dealing with an aluminum manifold, no need for a MAPP gas torch on aluminum.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

get one of those craftsman bolt extractors. they basically slip in a gear wrench, so its a nice low profile tool, should be perfect for the job.


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

spray kroil on it, thats great suff,

then get some torix bits, and find the size that fits well then use a hammer and make it fit.


----------

